# Rescue cat needing a home



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

In safe hands at last is this beautiful boy. He has been shaved before he arrived and will be looking for his own special home soon.

He is described as a year old silver tabby male, possibly mc cross but i cant guarantee as he does not have any pedigree (thankyou byb).
He is timid but once he gets to know you he is loving and cuddly.
Best home for him would be somebody who doesnt have any bossy cats, or young children and somebody who understands that he will run away until he trusts you, this doesnt take long as he now trusts me after a week.

Before leaving he will be neutered, vaccinated and microchipped.

If anybody thinks they are the suitable home for this special rescue please pm me. An adoption fee applies, he is not a free rescue, thankyou.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

he's gorgeous cc i'm sure he will soon find a forever home


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He will look beautiful once hs coat has grown, sadly a shaved cat puts people off.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> He will look beautiful once hs coat has grown, sadly a shaved cat puts people off.


He is a gorgeous boy, and I am sure that the raggedy coat will not put off the _right_ new owner. I guess it reminds them that he will no doubt need regular grooming to keep that wonderful coat in it's full glory.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Update:

This beautiful boy has now found his forever home and will be leaving me end july.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Update:
> 
> This beautiful boy has now found his forever home and will be leaving me end july.


That's great news cc...so pleased for him...finally can be treat how he deserves xx


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

he is beautiful...certainly looks like he is an mc cross...you can see it in his face 

hopefully he finds a loving home soon


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The people are currently discussing pudding aswell, so paws crossed both these special cats have a forever home.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

that's fantastic news. i really hope pudding gets his home with them too. i bet you are so overjoyed at the moment. see good things can happen too


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Pudding has a home, they have just emailed me to say they will be delighted to give both of them a loving home.

Thats 39 cats maybe 40 cats if somebody else comes to collect that has been rehomed through the rescue. i am very happy.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww CC, i love a happy ending for all these beautiful cats that you rescue.
Must make you feel so happy to see them safe and well and going to wonderful forever homes


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

great news cc pleased to see they have found new homes :thumbup1:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sal is picking them up sunday for you. xx (only joking).


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So pleased these two beauties now have a loving forever home to go to 

40 rescues cats, that's fantastic CC :thumbup1:


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Another job well done CC. Amazing


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

With or without his coat he is breathtakingly beautiful CC. What a stunner! XX


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I was worried about his viewing being shaved but luckily it has worked in his favour, i explained that he is nervous but thats mostly because he is in rescue and given time to adapt he could be a loving boy, they are going to give him a chance anyway and they dont mind if he isnt a cuddly cat, they just wanted a rescue who urgently needed a home so thats what he got.

I am hoping the vet will sign him healthy in afew weeks and he can then leave me, was going to leave it until end june/july as they are going on holiday but they are getting a cat sitter in so this will hopefully work out better.


----------

